# Preseason Game 7: Heat vs Wizards (10/24 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, October 24, 2012 | 8:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*vs*







​


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Been a while since I posted in the Miami forum, but it's less than a week till the season starts! I'm going to make the most of the early nights for these next 6 days, till I have to get back to the 4am finishes :laugh:

Haven't seen a thing through the preseason, so I can't wait to watch Ray and Rashard in Heat unis.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

830? Mahfuk.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> ‏@MiamiHeraldHeat
> 
> Mario Chalmers is starting. Udonis and Joel Anthony coming off the bench.


No word on Dwyane yet


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Was not expecting Joel to be available tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You were right



> @MiamiHeraldHeat
> 
> Check that last tweet. Joel Anthony still not available. First game back for Chalmers and Haslem.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thought so. He hadnt practiced much still.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

While we're on that topic 

*cover your eyes Smithi*

Well, this was a little more relevant when Pitt looked like he was maneuvering around a corner, so it might be moot now, but if Joel became totally obsolete here, do you think there'd be any takers around the league, and what do you think he'd return? Best I can see is a 2nd-rounder. Would be mostly a money move for us, and one to allow a youngun to come aboard. Some think he's totally untradeable no matter what, but players who have gotten even miniscule minutes on a championship team always seem to be valued.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @IraHeatBeat
> 
> The Heat will start their championship-winning starting five for first time this preseason: Bosh, Battier, LeBron, Wade and Chalmers.


:yesyesyes:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @IraHeatBeat
> 
> Erik Spoelstra said his technical foul for arguing LeBron's since-rescinded technical has yet to be rescinded, "Not yet, but hopefully."


If they fine for preseason techs, this is an abomination.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Just noticed Tony Fiorentino's new twitter handle: @TonyHEAT*2xWC*

Really? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good to see Rio out there...well...until his first boneheaded turnover


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Wade to start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade with the lefty


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How did that tip in go in? 

****ing Rio and his awful alley-oop attempts :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great decision by Battier to find Wade down low

Great start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with 2 jumpers already.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Busy start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is money


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a move by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So, Dwyane is alright


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy shit. Wade, Bosh and Lebron are on fire. So many easy baskets on beautiful ball movement.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow CB


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dis team bros :yep:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow what a start. This lineup is money. Norris needs to learn from Rio how to do that thing where you put the ball in your teammates hands and they score.

We're on pace for like 40 this quarter. Washington wouldn't be close if it weren't for the junk shots they're making. It looks like Price might be the Scub of the Night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That eurostep finger roll was vintage Dwyane. Loved it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron misses ending the 11-11 shooting y the big 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with another layup. He looks great.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron with the lefty hook!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 30+ point 1st quarter. Its happened all but once or twice this preseason.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That lefty, troll-hook was sweet by James.

They're keeping with us despite good D and O on our part. Whatever, they're hitting well-defended shots, mostly. We're actually playing our game tonight, great speed and forcing TOs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray with the long J

1st non- big 3 points

Good to see UD back


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh god I jizzed when Ray hit that 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seeing Ray run off screens like that for us...so money


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32-26 after 1

Good start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wizards hitting all kinds of junk.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That 3 was so pure. Net didn't move.

Rough sequence toward the end, on my stream it looked like UD got the charge, then LeBron got walloped on the head with no call on his reverse. There's no way he'd just miss that bad. There've been some jobbings on us by the refs this preseason.

Not sure why he went uber-hero-mode on that last sequence. Rashard's defender left him all alone.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Wizards hitting all kinds of junk.


Yeah their offense is the complete opposite of sustainable right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rodney get some token minutes to showcase himself to the league before hitting the cutting block.

UD struggling with the J tonight. I like that he's playing C.

Cole looks a little slow right now for some reason. He's had some angles to burst to the rim and hasn't.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This group has gotten open looks. Just not hitting them right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333

7-8 from 3 this preseason


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Carney started this preseason off so strong, but he's done a so far 180 tonight..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Carney...you suck


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole better not go cold when the season starts. I hope he and Shane aren't wasting all their threes. :laugh:

Awful transition D, and Carney is embarrassing all of us that praised him earlier. Ook.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

rio 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Price and Pargo. Kiddin me?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pargo has always been one of those scrubs that has always shot well against us over the years.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron and Wade make it look too easy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 picking up right where they left off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our offense is picking up from the finals. Great off the ball movement and the ball is "finding energy."

:spo:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need to see more of the Big 3 with Lewis and Ray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh: Just noticed Tony Fiorentino's new twitter handle: @TonyHEAT*2xWC*
> 
> Really? :laugh:


:rotf:

Yeah its been like that for a couple months. Dude's a riot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with another J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a move by Lebron :laugh: too bad Okafor fouled him


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good god MR Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Trollbron haha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane ****ing Battier man


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great end of shotclock execution there.

I wonder how shocked and upset Rio is the crowd isn't going bonkers every time he touches the ball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How did Crawford miss that? That would've been a signature vs. Heat buzzer beater.

No Miller Minutes again today. We've yet to see this at full power.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

61-47 at the half

Big 3 are ready for Tuesday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Great end of shotclock execution there.
> 
> I wonder how shocked and upset Rio is the crowd isn't going bonkers every time he touches the ball.


That crowd is dead. An ok reaction when the Heat score, but you can hear a pin drop when any Wizards player scores.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joe Goodman claims they booed the Kansas U dance team. I'm baffled by that one. Is this closer to KState?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't the '06 rings leak by now? Can't imagine how Pat outdid himself from those monsters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Joe Goodman claims they booed the Kansas U dance team. I'm baffled by that one. Is this closer to KState?


Missouri basketball is now better. Maybe there are a lot of Missori fans :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice and 1 by Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat came out looking disinterested in this half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sloppy much


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pffft these refs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is looking so smooth


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is cash money


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game is weird


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is doing just about everything wrong this quarter, and Wade has gone into shit mode.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Missouri basketball is now better. Maybe there are a lot of Missori fans :whoknows:


Just discovered Kansas City MO and KA basically form a mega-city. Did not know that. Confusing shit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh **** technical difficulties.

Fitting with the way we started this half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounded like great movement for that Battier 3.

Nice pass Rio 2 Wade for the layup...I guess.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah was wondering if that was just my League Pass, or everybody.

Greeeeat


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig:

...as it sounds


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WE BACK YO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> LeBron is doing just about everything wrong this quarter, and Wade has gone into shit mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Just discovered Kansas City MO and KA basically form a mega-city. Did not know that. Confusing shit.


Lawrence, Kansas is just 40 minutes away so I now dont get the booing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And back to not working :|


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I got nothin


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Every season with this shit SS.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A bit alarming that we've played our starters most of this quarter and completely laid an egg


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And back down again. **** you, Sun Sports


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> A bit alarming that we've played our starters most of this quarter and completely laid an egg


2nd night of a back to back. Plus you can always tell when Lebron has checked out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

SunSports owes us all lady pyramids.

Damn we're getting owned right now. Everything coming from KC is pathetic right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice to have Ray Allen to shoot those technical free throws now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

78-73 after 3

Rough 3rd quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're getting killed by Martell Webster and Chris Singleton...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Obviously losing this game with LeBron icing his knees and the starters not likely coming back.

Forgettable game for Lewis.

Don't understand some of Temple's pull-ups. He shouldn't shoot those until he makes the team. Swing the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade back in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeez, awful rebounding just now. Got lucky they kept missing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow at all those offensive rebounds. Wow at all those missed WAS Js.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD, understandably, has been shitastic tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Shard. I think seeing the Wizards' jerseys is giving him bad flashbacks.

23 points since halftime until that Ray triple.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's jumpshot is so bad right now. I don't get it. He's had ample time to get it decent.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade + UD + Lewis' J's are NASTY right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh god not Carney


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 101-94


What an ugly 2nd half. Right from the opening seconds of the half you could tell that most of the Heat players had checked out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

TH14 with the nice 3-bomb


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ugh. All kinds of ugly. Neither Temple nor Terrell seem to want to grab that last spot. Both giveth and taketh away.

No Pitts/Jorts today. I'm still anticipating "White Hot jorts" night in the playoffs, though. Will be fun.

And, yes, Dex's new nickname is "The Pitts." He gets the Bane treatment now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Other than Ray, our bench was awful tonight. Rashard and UD especially.

Wade pulled a Wade. Great 1st half. OK 2nd.

Lebron was the most obvious to have checked out once that 2nd half began.

Bosh was great though. He's looking great in this preseason.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Wade + UD + Lewis' J's are NASTY right now


I noticed last night and tonight Lewis is back to the knee wraps he wore when battling the knee injuries in Washington. Hopefully that's more of a comfort thing rather than the knees not feeling "great" anymore.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

On the bright side, we put some dogshit on tape to give Spo fodder to make the guys focus and work more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

As hard as it is, gotta remember the 1st half when the regulars were in and actually looked interested. Great ball movement again and a bunch of easy baskets.

Also, I like how the Heat have handled Mike Miller in the preseason. Trying to keep him as healthy as possible for the regular season. 

Wonder if he'll play on Friday if Spo does treat that game as a dress rehearsal?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn. CB = 16/23 on a back2back.


----------

